# What you think of my filtration system



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, I just picked up another tank. It's a 135gal from LFS, hopefully get it running soon.

Anyways, I have it cycling now. The filtrations are:

Wet/Dry Amiracle (500gph overflow - mag7 pump)
AquaClear 500 (500gph)
Xp3 (350gph)

Do you think I should get another xp3? Or am I cool? I was thinking this might be fine.

I'll be stocking this tank with just 8 pygos.. for life.

Thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sounds good to me, but dont you think thats a little too much p's for a 135 gallon tank?
I sure as hell woulnt put 8 pygos in a 135, for life...
I would only put like 6 or 7 for life.
But unless you ensist on putting in 8 pygos.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

With 8 fish, its over 15 gallons each. It is also a large tank. IMO it is fine to put 8 in there for life.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

You can put 8 in there, some people here overstock their tanks with strong filtration. I think im fine. Thanks, anyone else?

Lets not derail this thread again. I never knew there was such thing as overfiltration unless it starts to suck in your piranhas









so for a 135 gal, would i need an extra xp3? or should i swap the ac500 for xp3?

thanks


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Ya, 8 is nothing to worry about.. If it was my tank ill put 9 or 12 cuz I love overstocking lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

8 is a perfect number of pygos...

your filtration sounds great, they'll turn over your tank exactly 10 times per hour


----------



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah i agree also, 8 sounds perfect. Not sure why that would be a problem in the first place. you have excellent filtration and each piranha have at least 16gals or so.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Sounds awesome. I will be setting up my 120g piranha tank in about 3weeks after I move. I will be running a monster wet\dry 21"x21"x21" with a mag 9.5 return pump and a 1200Gph overflow.I have a large area in my wetdry where my heater and thermometer will be. Dont want anything in my tank but P's and Decor. My tank will be housing 6 P's for life. 2 pygos, 2caribes and 2 terns







post Pics


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

sounds good frogguy. I see you have piranha the movie in your avatar, is that movie any good?








talkin about derailing threads


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> sounds good frogguy. I see you have piranha the movie in your avatar, is that movie any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol yea some mutant piranha escape into a local river and kill everyone... never saw it though


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Piranha 1 was actually better than part 2, but you got to like the cheezy sci-fi\horror films. Ufo,The birds,Piranha :laugh:


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

heh, that kinds sucks. I know there are several series out there. It just looks awfully bad. heheheh


----------

